# MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?



## Hänschen (11. August 2014)

*MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Als ich noch WoW spielte fiel mir auf dass man nie mehr wie ein paar andere Spieler zusammen sieht, selbst zu absoluten Stosszeiten waren es kaum mehr wie 100-200 und das war dann so ziemlich die gesamte Population des Servers auf Allianzseite.

Auch sah ich dass die Positionen der Charaktere immer nur gemittelt wurden je nach verfügbaren Positionsdaten.
Man ist ja auch in Instanzen (random oder Gilde etc.) auch nur zu fünft, in Raids dann 10-25.

Irgendwie will mir kein "massives" Online-Versammlungs-Gefühl einstellen, von einer Art "Volks"-Gefühl kann kaum die Rede sein.
Auch kam mir teilweise das Gefühl dass ich gezielt mit gewissen Spielertypen zusammengewürfelt wurde bei den random Gruppen.


Liegt das nun alles an den schlechten Hardware-Voraussetzungen (Ping, Lags, Server ...) oder will man nur nicht dass zuviele Menschen sich treffen (Aufruhr) ?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Liegt das nun alles an den schlechten Hardware-Voraussetzungen (Ping, Lags, Server ...) oder will man nur nicht dass zuviele Menschen sich treffen (Aufruhr) ?


 
Ersters. Es ist nach wie vor äußerst schwierig große Massen an Spielern zu gleichen Zeit darzustellen da diese im Gegensatz zu einem NPC von ihren Aktionen unberechenbarer reagieren und somit schon 100 Leute zu einer extremen Last führen können die auch noch auf deinem Rechner dargestellt werden muss.

Gutes Beispiel dafür ist zb Guild Wars 2 wo bereits 2 60er Zergs im WvW dafür sorgen können das du selbst mit guter Hardware nur noch ne Diashow auf dem Rechner laufen hast.

Ansonsten spielt sicher auch die Balance noch eine entscheidene Rolle. Je mehr Menschen du an ein und die selbe Aufgabe setzt die Sie zur selben Zeit erfüllen(Raids, Weltbosse, ect.) desto schwerer wird es so etwas noch brauchbar zu balancen, von Kooridination mal ganz zu schweigen. Meist läuft es ab 100 Leuten dann schon nur noch darauf hinaus das man aus dem einen oder anderen AOE rausläuft, vieleicht noch Massen an AOE-Heilung hat und ansonsten stur Schaden macht.

Daher wird das Massive ehr auf den Zusammenhang bezogen das viele Leute ein und das selbe Spiel spielen, du also viele unterschiedliche Leute treffen kannst mit denen du zusammenspielen kannst. Nicht darauf das zwingendermaßen alle diese Leute auch zur selben Zeit gemeinsam das selbe zusammen tun.


----------



## azzih (11. August 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

MMOs sind eh ein Schwindel. Tausende Spieler auf nem Server, angeblich, denn sehen tut man sie eh nicht und wirklich nützlich ins Spiel eingebunden sind sie auch nicht. Meistens biste doch eh nur mit maximal 9 anderen unterwegs und darauf ist auch das ganze Spieldesign ausgerichtet. Gibt zwar paar Situationen in ein paar Spielen wo tatsächlich viele auf einen Haufen sind, oft bricht da aber die Leistung massiv ein oder man merkt dass das Spieldesign darauf nicht sinnvoll ausgerichtet ist. 

GW2 und Rift haben lustige Massenzergs und die Server machen das auch mit. Bei WoW früher wenn mal mehr als 50 Leute auf nem Haufen waren, sind oft die Server komplett abgeschmiert...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. August 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

wenn sich 3 oder mehr Leute treffen ist definitiv die klasse des ersten spielers imba und muss genervt werden, die des 2ten spielers performt unter schnitt und muss gebufft werden und nummer 3 spielt die klasse die zwar niemand anders beherrscht welche dann mit einem beherzten kopf auf tastatur schlagen alles andere meistern kann. also versuchen die spieleentwickler die spielerschar so stark wie nur irgendwie möglich auf unterschiedliche instanzen zu verteilen um solch zwischenmenschliche Reibereien von vornherein zu verhindern und das forum von 'meine klasse suckt im vergleich zu allen anderen klassen' posts überschwemmt wird 

hinzukommt das weit verbreitete Problem das die Leute keine Ahnung von mmo spielen haben und daher alles was nicht flüssig läuft oder gar laggt definitiv ein problem des mmos zu sein hat. bf4, diablo3 oder von mir auch aus farmerama läuft doch flüssig, also kann es nicht am eigenen pc von '95 liegen das das mmo laggt!!!1111

ist so mein eindruck wo massive multiplayer hin verschwunden ist


----------



## uka (11. August 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Also zu WoW Zeiten (Classic!) waren die Stoßzeiten schon extrem. 200-Mann PVP Schlachten waren an der Tagesordnung (aber auch nicht auf einem Pixel, sondern in nem gewissen "Umfeld") und in den Städten war es Teilweise arg voll (OG oder IF). 

Das hat sich mit der Zeit sicher alles gelegt, aber wenn ich aktuell mal Final Fantasy als Beispiel heranziehe: du hast in der Wüsten-Hauptstadt auf dem Server Lich immer 5+ Mann um dich rum wenn du auf der Straße unterwegs bist und auch sonst springen überall Leute herum. 

Allein bei WoW damals mit den 40er Raids .. dann 5-20 Raidgruppen auf nem Server, Gruppen/Gilden die nur PVP machen, Angler, Quester, ... wird sich schon gut verteilen. Bei FF staune ich immer wieder, das alles was ich das AH packe nach kurzer Zeit verkauft ist.


----------



## BlackNeo (12. August 2014)

Es kommt auch auf den Server an und meistens ists eh so, dass 90% der Maxlevel Spieler in der derzeitigen "Hauptstadt" rumgammeln und auf Gruppensuche für Inis oder Raids sind.

40 Mann Raids in WoW sind Klasse, haben wir mal auf meinem alten P-Server gemacht, alle auf Lvl. 60 mit maximal T1 Equip. Aber die aktuellen Raids sind auch einfach zu leicht.

Wenn man wirklich ein "massive" Gefühl bekommen will ist GW2 toll, ich habs mir vorbestellt, als ich dann aber nach 6 Wochen nen 80er Char hatte und gemerkt hab dass das Endgame damals nur aus PvP und 5 Mann Dungeons besteht hab ich aufgehört.

Aber beim Leveln in großen Massenevents hat man wirklich ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl bekommen.


----------



## Maximillian37 (14. September 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Hallo,

habt ihr schon mal SRO gespielt?
Da kommt bei einem Fortress War schon ein richtiges Massiv Gefühl auf, man spielt mit ca. 100 Spielern gleichzeitig.


----------



## Dr0etker (19. September 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Probier doch mal Eve Online aus! Da kannst du mit 1000 anderen in der Jita Handelsstation rumsitzen...

Planetside 2 finde ich auch recht wuselig...


----------



## Gamer090 (20. September 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Es sind schon Tausende Spieler auf einen Server, aber ich bezweifle das jeder einen PC hat und eine passende Internetleitung um Tausende Spieler gleichzeitig anzuzeigen. 
Manche MMOs erlauben dir in den Einstellungen Festzulegen wie viele Spieler du sehen kannst, aber Tausende wirst du wohl nie auf einen Haufen bekommen.

Auch wenn PCs immer Leistungsfähiger werden und ebenfalls die Internetleitung, bezweifle ich das du jemals Tausende Spieler auf einmal sehen wirst, die Spiele brauchen eben auch immer höhere Systemanforderungen.


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*



Maximillian37 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt ihr schon mal SRO gespielt?
> Da kommt bei einem Fortress War schon ein richtiges Massiv Gefühl auf, man spielt mit ca. 100 Spielern gleichzeitig.


 
Stimmt zwar, aber ich glaube in SRO ist es buchstäblich unmöglich, ohne einen Bot und viel Geld gut zu werden. Man muss halt so extrem lange farmen, um die ganzen Skills du haben. Außerdem sind alle Items total überteuert wegen den vielen Goldbots. Ich glaube echt, dass mir dieses Spiel ohne die vielen Bots und vor allem Goldbots sehr viel Spaß gemacht hätte. Vor allem das Trader-Thief-Hunter System hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Leider hat es seinen Sinn komplett verfehlt, weil das im Vergleich zu den Preisen der Items einfach viel zu wenig Geld eingebracht hat. Stell Dir einfach nur vor, es gäbe keine Goldbots. Dann wäre traden die größte Einnahmequelle und man würde überall Karawanen von Tradern-Huntern sehen, + Thief-Überfälle. 

Wirklich schade, dass SRO sich so entwickelt hat.


----------



## Maximillian37 (28. September 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*



Zureh schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, aber ich glaube in SRO ist es buchstäblich unmöglich, ohne einen Bot und viel Geld gut zu werden. Man muss halt so extrem lange farmen, um die ganzen Skills du haben. Außerdem sind alle Items total überteuert wegen den vielen Goldbots. Ich glaube echt, dass mir dieses Spiel ohne die vielen Bots und vor allem Goldbots sehr viel Spaß gemacht hätte. Vor allem das Trader-Thief-Hunter System hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Leider hat es seinen Sinn komplett verfehlt, weil das im Vergleich zu den Preisen der Items einfach viel zu wenig Geld eingebracht hat. Stell Dir einfach nur vor, es gäbe keine Goldbots. Dann wäre traden die größte Einnahmequelle und man würde überall Karawanen von Tradern-Huntern sehen, + Thief-Überfälle.
> 
> Wirklich schade, dass SRO sich so entwickelt hat.



Hallo,

ja, dass mit den Goldbots ist so eine Sache.
Eine Zeit lang wurden die Goldbots immer wieder gebannt, aber die GM's sind schon lange nicht mehr aktiv und
die Botter können tun und lassen was sie wollen.
Prinzipiell ist es ein gutes Spiel, aber leider machen die Goldbots und die Botter alles kaputt.


----------



## BSlGuru (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Naja es gibt aber auch genügend Leute die für das Gold der Botter zahlen, das liegt aber daran, dass man bei den F2P spielen allgemein die Messlatte für Mikrotransaktionen so hoch hängt, dass ein Goldbotter einfach günstig anbietet.


----------



## _maxe (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Es kommt auch auf den Server an und meistens ists eh so, dass 90% der Maxlevel Spieler in der derzeitigen "Hauptstadt" rumgammeln und auf Gruppensuche für Inis oder Raids sind.
> 
> 40 Mann Raids in WoW sind Klasse, haben wir mal auf meinem alten P-Server gemacht, alle auf Lvl. 60 mit maximal T1 Equip. Aber die aktuellen Raids sind auch einfach zu leicht.
> 
> ...




Klar waren damals bei dir die levelzonen voll. Hast es ja auch vorbestellt und musstest mit den anderen das erste mal durch.

Sah jetzt bei wow mit WoD nicht anders aus in den neuen Gebieten.

100vs100 Schlachten findet man heut z.b in ArcheAge.


----------



## Todesklinge (8. April 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Eve Online ist das einzige Spiel wo man auch rund 1000 Spieler auf dem Fleck sehen kann.
Alles andere ist mehr instanziert.

Vor allem bei MMORPGs geht es spielerisch auch nicht anders.

Stell dir vor du musst 10 Wölfe abmurksen und da stehen dann noch 3000 andere Spieler, der Spielspass wäre gegen 0.

Große Schlachten mit der gewissen Taktik geht halt nur in Eve Online, da auf mehreren Ebenen gekämpft werden kann.
Noch dazu sind es bei Ehe auch rund 40000 Spieler, die in einem Universum unterwegs sind, nur eben verteilt


----------



## Hänschen (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

In WoW habe ich manchmal das Gefühl vorsätzlich in Gruppen gesteckt zu werden die meinem Niveau entsprechen ...

Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Blizzard die zahlungskräftigen/konformen Spieler untereinander hält und die "Hartzler"/Problemfälle etc. in eigene Gruppen zB. bei den random Dungeons steckt.
Das ist ja alles kein Problem mit dem ganzen Phasing, die Auswahl der Spieler im Hintergrund der Gruppensuche ist ja nicht einsehbar.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> In WoW habe ich manchmal das Gefühl vorsätzlich in Gruppen gesteckt zu werden die meinem Niveau entsprechen ...
> 
> Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Blizzard die zahlungskräftigen/konformen Spieler untereinander hält und die "Hartzler"/Problemfälle etc. in eigene Gruppen zB. bei den random Dungeons steckt.
> Das ist ja alles kein Problem mit dem ganzen Phasing, die Auswahl der Spieler im Hintergrund der Gruppensuche ist ja nicht einsehbar.



Die Hartzer in einer Gruppe?? Ist WoW Gratis geworden oder muss man seine Kontodaten angeben damit BLizzard nachsehen kann wer wie viel verdient hat??


----------



## Hänschen (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Mach dir mal einen Twink mit einem unschönen Namen wie "Killdich" oder "Doofi" oder sowas, dann wirst du sehn wie deine Mitspieler in den Randomgruppen heissen werden


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Mach dir mal einen Twink mit einem unschönen Namen wie "Killdich" oder "Doofi" oder sowas, dann wirst du sehn wie deine Mitspieler in den Randomgruppen heissen werden



Ah ja und wegen irgendwelchen Nicknamen meinst du Rückschlüsse darauf ziehen zu können das es sich dabei um ALG II Empfänger handelt ja?
Na das lässt ja auch deutliche Rückschlüsse auf das geistige Niveau deiner Person zu...


----------



## endorph1ne (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Da sind sicher die verantwortlich, die dich im wow-startgebiet gescannt haben


----------



## Hänschen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Blizz sieht wenn jemand morgens spielt und wenn jemand auffällig lange spielt ... da erkennt man auf jeden Fall die Hartzer


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Blizz sieht wenn jemand morgens spielt und wenn jemand auffällig lange spielt ... da erkennt man auf jeden Fall die Hartzer



Ja oder auch nur jemanden der lange krangeschrieben ist, oder noch ALG I bezieht weil er vor weniger als einem Jahr arbeitslos geworden ist, oder vieleicht auch jemanden der von Zuhause aus arbeitet und sich seine Arbeitszeit einteilen kann.
Es gibt heute soviele Gründe / Möglichkeiten warum jemand lange und viel spielen kann das nur jemand bemitleidenswertes, mit einem zimlich eingeschränkten Denkrahmen, automatisch bei solchen Personen von der diskreminierenden Ansicht ausgeht das es ein ALG II Empfänger sein muss wen er früh spielt, oder viel...


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Hartzer in einer Gruppe?? Ist WoW Gratis geworden oder muss man seine Kontodaten angeben damit BLizzard nachsehen kann wer wie viel verdient hat??



Es gibt bei Zahlungsmethoden nun die Möglichkeit als Berufsstatus "Hartz4" anzugeben. Damit wird der monatliche Abopreis um 10 % gesenkt


----------



## hazelol (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

die diskussion über hartzer oder nicht ist sinnfrei genau so wie mit dem spieler niveau wer hartzer als problemfall bezeichnet in nem online game der hat kein plan von dem was er redet.

Im Endeffekt sind die leute die viel Zeit für das Spiel haben Studenten Arbeitslose, die leute die in dem game überhaupt was raffen, weil a genug zeit um sich mit der materie vernünftig auseinander zu setzen und b genug zeit um stundenlang progress zu betreiben.


----------



## XendraLedouX (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*

Ich glaube das ich noch nie so viel coole Kommentare auf einem Haufen gesehen habe


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: MMO´s gar nicht so massiv ?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meist läuft es ab 100 Leuten dann schon nur noch darauf hinaus das man aus dem einen oder anderen AOE rausläuft, vieleicht noch Massen an AOE-Heilung hat und ansonsten stur Schaden macht.



Das ist auch das was mich in GW2 eher stört. Eine Kollisionsabfrage täte dem Gameplay ziemlich gut.


----------

